# IVF - Asthma and stimming



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Sarah 

I need some advice asap! I am currently on day four of stimms with 300iu of gonal f. My hayfever and asthma are really bad at the moment and I am having trouble breathing tonight. Do you know how much of my inhaler I can use if any? Also, my current one is almost empty and have an out of date one. Would it hurt to use it?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you 

Rachel


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have answered your other message. Take now, usual amount so you are comfortable.

Sarah


----------

